# Found this in fuel tank



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rybin said:


> Anyone know what this is? I think it may be a baffle but don't know if I needput it back in or not.


Welcome Back!

Do you have an ECO trim Cruze? How did you get it out anyways, and why?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruz here.


----------



## Rybin (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a 2014 LS 1.8. I found it free laying at the bottom of the fuel tank while I was putting in a new fuel pump... I feel this may be the cause of why the fuel gage stopped working. I think it got in the way of the bobber.


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

This might be a bit late, but that's a baffle. There should be 2 in there. There's a lug (I think in center) where you push it in while compressing it to lock it in the compressed state for removal/installation. In the tank, there should be 2 humps on the bottom that they rest on (and top part is lower in 2 spots to hold it steady). You then unlock them in the tank to secure them.

I would keep it in there if you can as it will help mitigate the fuel sloshing around in the tank.

Pic below is from manual for 1.4 Turbo 2016 (probably the same fuel tank design).


----------



## Rybin (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahh. I kinda figured that is what it is. I didn't notice a second one in there but I was kinda rushed to get the pump in to use the car again. I unfortunately left it out at this time. Completely cured all my filling and fuel needle issues. I think that thing was floating loose for awhile and getting in the way. Probably as long as I have owned the vehicle.... Would it's absence cause any issue long term or something unforeseen? If I need to I can put it in.. Just not excited to pull tank off again.


----------

